# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  How do I change my board name?

## Becky Rosenow

I logged on thru Facebook & now I don't know how to get a board name instead of my full name on here.
Probably easy, but I can't find it.
Thanks for any help.

----------


## garysteph1018

If you contact Rob thru here, he will change it for you.

----------


## Becky Rosenow

> If you contact Rob thru here, he will change it for you.


Thank you!  I'll do that.

----------

